# America's Infomart



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

AIM used to be a great client for me.

Never big but consistent good work. We did about 10k per month for them.

Last 2 months, things have fallen off completely in terms of volume, and paying invoices.

Anyone else had a similar problem? Sometimes I ask if it's my company with the problem or not.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> AIM used to be a great client for me.
> 
> Never big but consistent good work. We did about 10k per month for them.
> 
> ...


Same. I think Bpwy has the same experience.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> AIM used to be a great client for me.
> 
> Never big but consistent good work. We did about 10k per month for them.
> 
> ...







Like you they were a great client. My $$$ was not what yours was but it was some thing and they always paid on time.

Then they started getting real needy and demanding int photos with every grass cut or they would dock your pay.
Some times I did, some times I didn't. Depended on what I felt like while doing the grass cut.
Then in early July (i think, or was it june) they sent out an email announcing a massive pay reduction taking effect in just 2 days.

At that point I told them to get lost. There was no way I was working for substantially less than HUD. 
They claimed that was the way the industry was headed. I told them thats fine..... it was headed that way with out me.

My first check after quitting was on time, the second one was over 60 days.

They sure look to me like a company that is struggling in a big way and just might be on the way out.
I don't know if they had a change in directors or what happened but they sure went down the toilet in a hurry!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

*Reply to foothillsco re&quot; AIM America's Infomart*

Hi Foothillsco -

I encourage you to contact AIM - America's Infomart by phone and speak directly with the person that was giving you the work. If you ask politely and have a job order number or two handy, they will be delighted to look up your history and share with you what may have happened. Ask if you can be reinstated, and get an update on current procedures so you'll know what to expect and whether it will work for you.

It's important to understand that there will be parts of the work which may make no financial sense on their own, however on those properties needing additional services, I've found that that has more than made up for the difference.

But things may be different in your local area and I understand that.

This company is doing it's best to adapt to the changing rules set by its clients (mostly banks, I think), and they are truly committed to preserving neighborhoods one house at a time.

Good communication can go a long way to develop a better working relationship with any company, and AIM is no exception.



foothillsco said:


> AIM used to be a great client for me.
> 
> Never big but consistent good work. We did about 10k per month for them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

*AIM - America's Informart - reply to BPWY*

Hi BPWY -

Looks like you were working with them right when everything was hitting the you know what. Like many of these types of companies, the growth was just overwhelming for them and took a while to get a handle on.

The extra photos you are posting about are a result of demands from AIM's clients and they have told me they have no leeway in not having those - it's a requirement. So if you didn't "feel like it" they got the impression most likely that you weren't dependable. We've had things happen, we all do, but the best thing to do is call right away from the property if you are having an issue. There are extended hours and if I had something urgent, I've found someone available at almost any time, (OK, I don't send my crew out on Sundays, so I don't know about that.).

Like I posted to foothillsco, some of the work makes no sense but AIM is limited by the clients guidelines, but a good consistent effort can yield some additional work that has kept my guys out there when other companies have had to cut and that means I've been out in more neighborhoods with more marketing to neighbors and that's resulted in a higher profile and more non-AIM work, so for me, it's worth it to see beyond the initial job and focus on the overall business.

BTW, I think AIM is an established company - someone there told me that they had been around since at least the late eighties.



BPWY said:


> Like you they were a great client. My $$$ was not what yours was but it was some thing and they always paid on time.
> 
> Then they started getting real needy and demanding int photos with every grass cut or they would dock your pay.
> Some times I did, some times I didn't. Depended on what I felt like while doing the grass cut.
> ...


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Tell me how I can love you better
Show me how I can support your needs
Give me strength to learn to love you better
So our love will grow and grow forever and ever


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Tell me how I can love you better
> Show me how I can support your needs
> Give me strength to learn to love you better
> So our love will grow and grow forever and ever


Amen.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Gillian,



Forgive me for stating the very obvious...........


You really do sound like a company plant.... aka water carrier.

I do not give a damn what their clients demand. Their contract with me stated certain prices. Them breaking that with two day notice and no contractor involvement is straight BS.


And when I emailed them about it they didn't bother to reply.
This is not how a reputable company works.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

Interesting. Someone from there keeps calling- but after I chatted with them once - (We only do REO Repair and Flooring) they still keep calling about Property Pres- it's a little odd.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Tell me how I can love you better
> Show me how I can support your needs
> Give me strength to learn to love you better
> So our love will grow and grow forever and ever


OMG... ROTFLMFAO :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Tell me how I can love you better
> Show me how I can support your needs
> Give me strength to learn to love you better
> So our love will grow and grow forever and ever







:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:




I'm not sure I even want to know what metro sexual station you were listening to when that came over.
Certainly none that I've ever listened to.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> I'm not sure I even want to know what metro sexual station you were listening to when that came over.
> Certainly none that I've ever listened to.


What? Am I the only warrior of love in here? LOL


I'm a huge reggae fan and this is the song. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MtQtkYQjJc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Tell me how I can love you better
> Show me how I can support your needs
> Give me strength to learn to love you better
> So our love will grow and grow forever and ever



:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Troy the ROMANTIC?

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks like Gillian probably made their 2nd and last post.

Our experience,
AIM paid slow, website was tedious and clunky.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Looks like Gillian probably made their 2nd and last post.
> 
> Our experience,
> AIM paid slow, website was tedious and clunky.







I only tried their website once. It was badly badly out dated and didn't have places for all the info, photos and invoice to be up loaded. Resulting in calls and emails looking for missing info.

I went back to the paper forms.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

LOL!!! "Gillian" was a company flunkie! Duh...:no:

The last last minute order they attempted to send my company was not even listed on their website for my company to accept. No documentation = no work! What...you want me to trust you? ha ha ha ha :laughing:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Now days the company B word are so easy to spot.

The only guys being BSed by them is themselves. 
It sure aint the rest of us buying into their line of feces.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Now days the company B word are so easy to spot.
> 
> The only guys being BSed by them is themselves.
> It sure aint the rest of us buying into their line of feces.


Agree


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

They'd just be better off to say that they work for the company.


----------



## BBJP (Apr 26, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> They'd just be better off to say that they work for the company.


I'm not sure how they thinking lying would help their reputation. Perhaps they're liberals.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Ouch! :jester:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2012)

Anyone experiencing very slow payment??

Infomart recruited me just over a year ago. I immediately noticed they tend to hold you once a month check a couple days before they mail it... I pretty much don't count on until about the 20th of the month. 

Last month it took 10 days to get to me- so I received it on the 25th. That was the first time I had ever called and said look, where's my check... They stated they mailed it on th 15th and insisted that the postmark would confirm that. They were right, it was postmarked the 15th. 

Well, here we are the 25th of July and I still don't have my check. I called and they insist it was mailed on July 13th this month. Hmmm...

I checked with my postmaster. She has stated that if a compnay has a postage meter - as larger companies with mass mailings often do.... The post mark the envelope at the company and get a discounted rate on postage because that step is eliminated at the post office. 

I'm beginning to think they are now postmarking the envelopes in office, but holding them until they think they can afford to pay.... Very disturbing and of great concern if I wan't to continue our relationship. 

Anyone else experiencing checks being delayed longer than the usual? 

I will say, they have been a great company to work for and their website has improved. In fact their website is about the easiest of all the companies I work with now. And maybe the extended "mailing" period wouldn't be such an issue if they paid more than once a month...


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Sounds like your honey moon period is over now.


That is where it so often starts.......f-ing with your money and then other BS will soon start.
Happened too much to me. I started dropping companies like this like bad habits.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

these people have gotten to be bottom feeders in my opinion. They sent me back out to the same property on QC issues one day after the next. then comer to find out they were not going to pay my invoice no notification no explanation just no payment to be issued I have half a notion to go back and remove all my pads and knob sets from the property or epoxy the doors shut a nice thick bead all the way around the door to jamb and shut it :laughing: all the way home. it was a 650 invoice BTW the check i did receive for the subsequent yard cuts was numbered in the 2900s tells me they have gone through a restructuring or bankruptcy :thumbsup:


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah they did a similar thing on me for an invoice on door locks/mow/wint. They said that i didn't have 2" of anti-freeze in toilet tanks, and that I do not have pictures of keys in the locks so they weren't paying any of the invoice. I have never heard of a 2" of antifreeze in the tank requirement(house has been empty at least a year and winterized at least a couple times already). I am putting a lien on this property.

I then ask for a photo requirement checklist, they don't have one. It's also pretty bad that they don't even give their employees named email addresses. They're all "[email protected]". Then from month to month the people at the numbered email addresses change.

You can always tell if most of these companies need your photos for their own invoicing or are just trying to get out of paying you. When they hound you for the photos usually it means they need them to bill the customer. When they nicely ask once and then dock an invoice, it's usually their way of not paying you, but they still bill the customer.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I've been saying they've become low enders for some time now.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> I am putting a lien on this property.
> 
> I then ask for a photo requirement checklist, they don't have one.


Make sure you notify them beforehand that you are filing the lien, and let them know you are also notifying the lender (mention them by name).

If they don't have a list, then they are just making arbitrary cuts in your invoice based on what?.

Billing the client after denying you payment is fraud unless they paid another contractor to redo the work. But then they would be issuing you a chargeback wouldn't they?


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

I did let them know after my post this morning. After resending the photos that were missing(that I had resent back on 6/6), now it will be in the next pmt cycle of Sept 15th. AIM only pays once per month. If it was more than $320 I would push for it faster. Joy.


----------

